# need some help with my new car



## gbjr08 (Oct 16, 2012)

hello all!

i just purchased a 2006 gto 6 speed that i will take delivery of hopefully tomorrow or wed. i have determined i would like to go with a nice cam, FAST 92 mm intake, headers, exhaust and of course a tune to go along with all. this will be a daily driver but i want to be 500+ at the wheels i would like to hear personal opinions on which cam to go with along with any suggestions on any more mods without going to forced induction. Also i worry that because the car only has 3,9xx miles should i worry about doing any of this without the car even being broken in yet. If anyone is in the Houston area also what shops would you recommend for these mods. please any help would be appreciated.

i have a cls 63 amg benz that i would like to leave in the dirt with these mods give me your suggestions.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

500HP and DD isn't going to happen with an NA build. Your gonna have to go forced induciton.

Don't forget supporting mods like clutch, drivertrain, wheels, tires. Power is worthless if all you do is roast the tires.


----------



## gbjr08 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes very true without traction horsepower is meaningless. What're you're thoughts and suggestions going with forced induction in that case? I've done a little research on it from a pickup I used to have that I supercharged but I would imagine my pickup and this car are completely opposite build spectrums. What about an sts rear mount turbos in that case? Are turbos recommended in a dd scenario?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Turbos are OK (I've not heard a lot of good things about the STS) but to make a reliable car that's 500+ RWHP expect to drop $10,000+ on it.


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

There are always going to be people in life who tell you "You can't accomplish your goal." I have done TONS of reasearch on high power NA builds for these cars. Here's stock cubes http://m.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1327225, here's bigger cubes http://m.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1343556. There are however a couple things to think about: its gonna be 10G's just on the power mods, driveline, suspension and anything else is extra. This car will be expensive to DD, your mileage is going to tank. Me personally I don't like FI because it'd just more points of failure, more things to break.

Sent using telekinesis


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

EagleGoat said:


> . Me personally I don't like FI because it'd just more points of failure, more things to break.


I haven't seen any reliability issues with a Maggie and it is CARB legal.

http://www.magnacharger.com/p-62-pontiac-gto-60l-ls2-2005-2006-magnuson-supercharger-kit.aspx


----------



## EagleGoat (Jun 6, 2012)

jpalamar said:


> I haven't seen any reliability issues with a Maggie and it is CARB legal.
> 
> Pontiac GTO 6.0L LS2 2005-2006 Magnuson Supercharger Kit - Magnuson Products, LLC


Stock Bottom End & Boost - Reliability List (Blowers Rape Your Cranks!) - LS1GTO.com Forums
New heads are CARB legal too.
Air Flow Research


----------

